# My Quest to Get Good (Week 2)｜Looking for Thread Name Ideas



## BenChristman1 (Jan 29, 2020)

This is my personal progress thread where I will share all of my cubing achievements.



Spoiler: “Weekly” Updates






Spoiler: December 14-20, 2020



*Progress:*
N/A

*Goals for next week:*
- Learn a couple more dot OLLs
- Learn new Ja and V perms
- Do at least 2x2-5x5 and all of the side events in the Weekly Comp, just to get a little competition-like practice





Spoiler: December 21-27, 2020



*Progress:*
- Learned new Ja and V perms

*Goals for next week:*
- Learn 3 more dot OLLs
- Do at least 2x2-5x5 and all of the side events in the Weekly Comp, just to get a little competition-like practice


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *H-perm:* M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2



Doing M2 *U* M2 U2 M2 *U* M2 is better unless you're a lefty



BenChristman1 said:


> *Ua-perm:* M2 U M' U2 M U M2
> *Ub-perm:* M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2



Do you have the solved side facing you?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Doing M2 *U* M2 U2 M2 *U* M2 is better unless you're a lefty
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the solved side facing you?


WDYM BRO WHY WOULD DOING U BE BETTER THAN U’. 
id remember if I do m differently lol. I do it with my right hand


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 30, 2020)

It depends on what fingers you use to do M’. I use my right hand, so to avoid regripping, U’ is better. If you use left hand for M’, U is better.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jan 30, 2020)

I use my left hand to do M and either doing U' or U for H perm is the same speed for me.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 30, 2020)

I use right hand for m and u's and there are no regrips


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jan 30, 2020)

I use my left hand for M and M’, right hand for U and U’


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Doing M2 *U* M2 U2 M2 *U* M2 is better unless you're a lefty
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the solved side facing you?


Yes.


PetrusQuber said:


> It depends on what fingers you use to do M’. I use my right hand, so to avoid regripping, U’ is better. If you use left hand for M’, U is better.


Yes, that is what I do.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 30, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> I use my left hand to do M and either doing U' or U for H perm is the same speed for me.


My hands are yet to be adult size, so when I reach down to do M’, I can’t quite stretch enough to perform a U smoothly.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> My hands are yet to be adult size, so when I reach down to do M’, I can’t quite stretch enough to perform a U smoothly.



Try using your middle finger instead of your ring finger, it's easier on the hands.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 30, 2020)

Actually that is what I do, but it’s still not enough . And M2 requires ring finger...


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Try using your middle finger instead of your ring finger, it's easier on the hands.


I use a GTS3M and it's eay to do m, m' and m2 and my hands arent big and it's really smooth to do u after


----------



## ProStar (Jan 31, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> I use a GTS3M and it's eay to do m, m' and m2 and my hands arent big and it's really smooth to do u after



Same


----------



## brododragon (Feb 3, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> My hands are yet to be adult size, so when I reach down to do M’, I can’t quite stretch enough to perform a U smoothly.





ProStar said:


> Try using your middle finger instead of your ring finger, it's easier on the hands.





PetrusQuber said:


> Actually that is what I do, but it’s still not enough . And M2 requires ring finger...





DerpBoiMoon said:


> I use a GTS3M and it's eay to do m, m' and m2 and my hands arent big and it's really smooth to do u after





ProStar said:


> Same


And then you've got me with hands so big I can't record from the side.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 4, 2020)

So are we reviving this thread?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> So are we reviving this thread?


You just did (or 9 hours ago at least, sorry I was in school lol).


----------



## ProStar (Mar 4, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You just did (or 9 hours ago at least, sorry I was in school lol).



Well you linked it in your intro, so I figured you'd be starting it up again


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 24, 2020)

I am going to start posting weekly example solves on this thread for criticism. These solves would be pretty close to what I would do in a speedsolve. I know most PLLs (not E and the Gs) and I know about 1/3 of OLLs. I use intuitive F2L. Here is the first solve:

*Scramble:* R' B2 U2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 B' U L' F L' F2 R B R'
*Inspection:* x2 y' (yellow top, orange front)
*Cross:* U' F L' D F' L2 R' (cancel into 1st pair)
*1st Pair:* U' R'
*2nd Pair:* y (yellow top, blue front) U' L U L'
*3rd Pair:* y (yellow top, red front) U' L' U' L
*4th Pair:* y (yellow top, green front) L' U L U y' (yellow top, red front) R U R'
*OLL:* U F U R U' R' F'
*PLL:* U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 24, 2020)

First of all I would recommend doing real speedsolves and reconstruct those.


BenChristman1 said:


> *Cross:* U' F L' D F' L2 R' (cancel into 1st pair)


z2 R2 F' D R' F is a much better cross, 2 moves less and better to finger trick and therefore a lot faster


BenChristman1 said:


> (cancel into 1st pair)
> *1st Pair:* U' R'


I seriously doubt you inspected the first pair so it is very impressive that you are able to see such things coming up, change your grip and insert it right away.


BenChristman1 said:


> *2nd Pair:* y (yellow top, blue front) U' L U L'
> *3rd Pair:* y (yellow top, red front) U' L' U' L


not much to say about 2nd and 3rd pair


BenChristman1 said:


> *4th Pair:* y (yellow top, green front) L' U L U y' (yellow top, red front) R U R'


probably the weakest part of this solve
some better alternatives:
y L' U L U F U F' (avoiding the 2nd rotation+easy to cancel into OLL)
or
y L' U' L F' L F L' // 4th Pair
then U' L F' L' U' L U F U' L' Y-Perm or (if you don't like the 1st alg) U' F R U R' U' F' R' U' R U' R' U2 R Ja-Perm
or
U' F' U' F U' R U R' // 4th Pair
U' M U R U R' U' M' R' F R F' U // LL
or
R' F R F' U2 R U R' // 4th Pair
U2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' Rb-Perm


BenChristman1 said:


> *OLL:* U F U R U' R' F'
> *PLL:* U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2


LL is fine but it is kinda weird that you do R L U2 to end the J-Perm, L R U2 is what I do (better imo)


----------



## ProStar (Mar 24, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I am going to start posting weekly example solves on this thread for criticism. These solves would be pretty close to what I would do in a speedsolve. I know most PLLs (not E and the Gs) and I know about 1/3 of OLLs. I use intuitive F2L. Here is the first solve:
> 
> *Scramble:* R' B2 U2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 B' U L' F L' F2 R B R'
> *Inspection:* x2 y' (yellow top, orange front)
> ...



I've got one thing to tell you: F moves aren't going to poison you. With decent finger tricks, doing F U F' is wayyy faster than y' R U R'. That's basically the only thing I have to say


----------



## KingCanyon (Mar 24, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> First of all I would recommend doing real speedsolves and reconstruct those.
> 
> z2 R2 F' D R' F is a much better cross, 2 moves less and better to finger trick and therefore a lot faster
> 
> ...


This is probably a typo, but you said a better way to end the J Perm is R L U2 compared to the R L U2 originally. So, you didn't change the end of the J Perm at all.


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 24, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> This is probably a typo, but you said a better way to end the J Perm is R L U2 compared to the R L U2 originally. So, you didn't change the end of the J Perm at all.


I realized this like 10s earlier and fixed it lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 17, 2020)

I broke my PB single today! It was previously 11.72, but I BUMPed it down to 11.14! I can't reconstruct it, though. Any help is appreciated! (More info linked below.)









Accomplishment Thread


New PB SINGLE!!! : F' D' R F2 U' B D2 R' F2 D R2 U L2 U F2 U2 D B2 L2 B2 L' (9.42) finally.... after about 2 weeks I got a PB.




www.speedsolving.com





EDIT: The post isn't right, it's just the most recent post on that thread.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 19, 2020)

My new main is officially the Thunderclap v3 M. I really enjoy solving on it, much better than my Gan X. It has taken me a while to come to this decision, but I hope that this cube will help me get much better!

Sorry I haven't updated this thread in forever. Once school is over, I will.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 21, 2020)

Any constructive criticism would be great!



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1



14.266
Scramble: B2 U' F' U2 F' D2 F L2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 D' B' R U B U'
z2 y’ (yellow top, red front) // Inspection (0,0)
U2 R2 D’ L D y2 (yellow top, orange front) U’ R’ F R // Cross (9,9)
R’ U2 R U2 L U L’ // F2L 1 (7,16)
U R U R’ U2 R’ U2 R y (yellow top, blue front) U’ L’ U L // F2L 2 (12,28)
U R U2 R’ y’ (yellow top, orange front) U R’ U’ R // F2L 3 (8,36)
y’ (yellow top, green front) R U2 R’ U R U’ R’ // F2L 4 (7,43)
U’ F’ U’ L’ U L F U’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R // OLL (15,58)
U2 M2 U M’ U2 M U M2 // PLL (8,66)

4.63 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2



Way too many rotations during F2L on this solve.

17.706
Scramble: U R F L' B D L' F' R U2 R2 F U2 D2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 L2
z2 y (yellow top, orange front) // Inspection (0,0)
D U' L R' F R' // Cross (6,6)
U y (yellow top, blue front) L' U L y (yellow top, red front) U2 L U L' // F2L 1 (8,14)
U2 R U' R' U2 y (yellow top, green front) L U L' // F2L 2 (8,22)
y' (yellow top, red front) U R U R' U2 y' (yellow top, blue front) L U L' // F2L 3 (8,30)
U R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L 4 (8,38)
U' F (R U R' U')3 F' // OLL (15,53)
U2 x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 F // PLL (11,64)

3.56 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3



The way I solve F2L 3 was really dumb.

(13.579)
Scramble: F' B2 L' B' U' R' B D' B R' U2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 D2 F2 B2
x z (orange top, yellow front) // Inspection (0,0)
U2 L x y' (white top, green front) U' R' F R // Cross (6,6)
y (white top, red front) U R U' R' // F2L 1 (4,10)
y' (white top, green front) R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 2 (7,17)
y' (white top, orange front) U2 L' U' L U y' (white top, blue front) R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L 3 (12,29)
U' R U' R' U R U R' // F2L 4 (7,36)
F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL (10,46)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' // PLL (8,54)

3.98 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4



18.344
Scramble: R' U R' D F2 L B' D' L2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' R2 L'
x2 (yellow top, blue front) // Inspection (0,0)
U' R2 F L' U L' B2 // Cross (7,7)
L' U' L U' L' U' L // F2L 1 (7,14)
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L 2 (8,22)
U U' y (yellow top, red front) R U R' U R U R' // F2L 3 (9,31)
y (yellow top, green front) U' R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L 4 (8,39)
U' l' U' L U' L' U2 L // OLL (9,48)
R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U2 // PLL (14,62)

3.38 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5



Awful cross solution, it's just painful to look at it.

(19.266)
Scramble: B2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 F L' D B R2 F L R D2 U2
x2 (yellow top, blue front) // Inspection (0,0)
U' R' U R' U L' U L' B2 F2 U' R' F R // Cross (14,14)
U' U R U' R' U2 y' (yellow top, orange front) R' U' R // F2L 1 (9,23)
U2 U y' (yellow top, green front) R U R' y (yellow top, orange front) L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L 2 (12,35)
L' U2 L U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 3 (11,46)
y' (yellow top, green front) U2 y (yellow top, orange front) L' U L U y' (yellow top, green front) U' R' F R F' // F2L 4 (10,57)
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL (8,65)
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U // PLL (10,75)

3.89 TPS



*Average:* 16.772
*Mean TPS:* 3.89


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Any constructive criticism would be great!


There are 2 main problems with your solves
1. You are hesitating during your F2L insertions. If you are using purely algorithmic F2L then you should try doing intuitive F2L, or at least learn some intuitive teqniques. Also make sure that you are comfortable with inserting into the back since that's where I see you hesitate most when you insert into LB or RB.
2. _*PAUSES*_. Your lookahead needs work. I could see you easily being sub-14 if you did not pause so much on most pairs. The issue is you are focusing on the pair you are doing, not the pair you are going to do next. Tracking pieces during cross is very important to get an efficient start to your F2L. If you cant do full cross+1 in inspection I would pick a corner or edge that belongs in your F2L, Then use unlimited inspection time to find out where it will go after your cross is done. Then execute your cross blindfolded and put your finger on where the piece you tracked should be. Do this until you hae a very high success rate and then try doing it with 2 pieces. Cross+1 is a big jump but its very worth it.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Any constructive criticism would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More help would be great!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
So, I've decided that for the next couple weeks, I am going to solely focus on 2x2. 2x2 is the event that I think I have the most potential in, and I just think that it is a fun event. I am going to work on at least learning CLL, and just spamming hundreds or thousands of solves.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> More help would be great!
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
> So, I've decided that for the next couple weeks, I am going to solely focus on 2x2. 2x2 is the event that I think I have the most potential in, and I just think that it is a fun event. I am going to work on at least learning CLL, and just spamming hundreds or thousands of solves.


I will see if I have time tomorrow to help with your solves, but one thing I noticed is that you do not spend nearly enough time inspecting. Force yourself to use at least 10 seconds of inspection every solve and work on planning more things in inspection.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


You should probably just stick to a few hyphens. Otherwise, it's like 50 lines on a smaller device.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 19, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Spoiler: Solve 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U2 R2 D' L D y2 U' R' F R // Cross (9, 9) - Never rotate during your cross. This is also pretty inefficient, a better solution is L F R' F D U2 R' U2 L', which is actually also 9 moves except it preserves 2 pairs(it's 7 moves if you just straight build the cross with L F R' F D L R')

R' U2 R U2 L U L' // 1st Pair (7, 16) - One of the worst setups I've ever seen for F2L, although if you get better at inspection then you can try to influence this during cross(like adding a U' somewhere). R/B is a little better(U R U' R' U' R' U' R) but considering it's not that obvious I think you did good

U R U R' U2 R' U2 R y U' L' U L // 2nd Pair (12, 28) - This is a bad solution, U F' U' F U' R U R' is better. However, G/O is an okay setup and can be solved with U L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L which is long but really fast because it's 2-gen

U R U2 R' y' U R' U' R // 3rd Pair (8, 36) - This is fine, good job inserting it into the back slot

y' R U2 R' U R U' R' // 4th Pair (7, 43) - Good

U' F' U' L' U L F U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL (15, 58) - Not sure if this is 1-look or 2-look, but if it's 1-look then I can't help lol

PLL is fine



BenChristman1 said:


> Spoiler: Solve 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D U' L R' F R' // Cross (6, 6) - Good solution

U y L' U L y U2 L U L' // 1st Pair (8, 14) - Bad solution. For the B/O pair, you can do R' U R U' R U R'. Alternatively, G/O can be solved with U2 M F2 M'

U2 R U' R' U2 y L U L' // 2nd Pair (8, 22) - I imagine you got F2L tunnel vision here, but y' L U L' solves a free pair. A better way to solve R/B is U' R U' R' U R U R'

y' U R U R' U2 y' L U L' // 3rd Pair (8, 30) - Good solution, except for the insert. Although most of the time inserting into the back slot is best, in this case it isn't. This is because it leaves LS in the back. The point of back slot inserts is to make lookahead easier by filling in blind spots, so in this case it ends up creating one(since the remaining slot is now in the back)

U R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th Pair (8, 38) - Good solution

U' F (R U R' U')3 F' // OLL (15, 53) - I use a different alg for this case, although this is a common and good one

U2 x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 F // PLL (11, 64) - This is obviously good, although if you aren't already, instead of doing a rotation, perform it as an l move



BenChristman1 said:


> Spoiler: Solve 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woaj this one actually works

U' R' U R' U L' U L' B2 F2 U' R' F R // Cross (14, 14) - Honestly, this is awful. F L F R' D' R2 D2 is a 7 move solution that is okay

U' U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 1st Pair (9, 23) - Solution is okay(minus the U' U). B/O can be solved with R' U2 L' U' L R, but that's hard to see since the corner is in the back

U2 U y' R U R' y L U2 L' U L U' L' // 2nd Pair (12, 35) - This is better solved like this: U L F' L' F L U L' an alternate pair would be O/B with U' L U' L' R U2 R'

L' U2 L U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd Pair (11, 46) - This is solved much easier with R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'. This is very fast since it's 2-gen. O/G could be solved with L' U L U F U F', but O/B is probably better

y' U2 y L' U L U y' U' R' F R F' // 4th Pair (10, 57) - Minus the rotations, this solution is okay. Although instead of y' R' F R F' (ignoring the U U' stuff) you should do F' L F L', which is just front lefty sledge, very fast and rotationless

OLL and PLL are fine


Solves 3 & 4 don't work



Overall, I think your F2L is super inefficient. The best way to improve it would be intuitively trying to figure out good solutions during slow solves, but for any cases where you can't find anything good you can go to bit.ly/BestF2L which is made by JPerm. You've learned to insert into the back slot, but occasionally rotate the wrong way. Try watching JPerm's Cross videos, because your first step could definitely be improved(honestly a pretty hypocritical statement, but it's still true). I'd set a goal of consistently averaging sub-60 STM during speed solves, you're averaging mid 60s right now. If you reach this goal and can stay at your current TPS, then you'll be able to easily improve 2 seconds.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Written down wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1-4 should be good now.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 19, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 1-4 should be good now.



3 & 4 don't work, but I critiqued the rest and gave some general advice at the end


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 26, 2020)

I am going to try to give updates somewhat regularly whenever anything worth mentioning happens. I am working on 3BLD right now, and have yet to get a success. I'm averaging about 6 minutes.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 18, 2020)

Yo


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 18, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> Yo


Nothing really noteworthy has happened; I haven’t had much time to cube, with cross country and school starting and all.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 18, 2020)

Don't try to be someone else. Be yourself and be proud.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Don't try to be someone else. Be yourself and be proud.


It's because in your title, you say you want to be Martin Egdal.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> It's because in your title, you say you want to be Martin Egdal.


Why did you cross it off though?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Why did you cross it off though?


Because it's a joke.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 18, 2020)

I’ll try to come up with a new title eventually.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I’ll try to come up with a new title eventually.


It was just a joke. Teachers at my school say to always be yourself, and I assumed they said that everywhere


----------



## brododragon (Sep 19, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> It was just a joke. Teachers at my school say to always be yourself, and I assumed they said that everywhere


My teachers "Get back on track, Brody", "Focus, Brody" "Are you doing your homework in homeroom, Brody?"


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Sep 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Brody


@brododragon = BrodyTheCuber confirmed?!?!?!


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> @brododragon = BrodyTheCuber confirmed?!?!?!


The suspense is killing me!!!!!!!!


----------



## brododragon (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> @brododragon = BrodyTheCuber confirmed?!?!?!


Darn I was gonna make an alt called BrodyTheCuber and say yes, but the dumb rules say no. @pjk please? Lol sorry for pinging you.


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 28, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Darn I was gonna make an alt called BrodyTheCuber and say yes, but the dumb rules say no. @pjk please? Lol sorry for pinging you.


Late but brody the cyber does have an account lol
@BrodytheCuber you have been awaken


----------



## qwr (Sep 28, 2020)

@BrodytheCuber more F2L tips plz


----------



## brododragon (Oct 1, 2020)

qwr said:


> @BrodytheCuber more F2L tips plz


What you gotta do is make the bottom two layers faster.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Oct 15, 2020)

who is martin egdal-


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 15, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> who is martin egdal-








World Cube Association - Official Results


Official World Cube Association Competition Results




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 15, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> who is martin egdal-


He is the best all-around cuber on the planet Universe by a landslide.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 15, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> who is martin egdal-


I’m wondering if that was a joke lol


----------



## kubesolver (Oct 15, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’m wondering if that was a joke lol


It's true that he's an absolute top cuber, but somehow it's very easy to be active in online cubing community and not know about him.

On my first competition (after more than 1 year of being active cuber) I judged his BLD attempt. I had no clue who he was and I was absolutely amazed when he started solving after 10 seconds of inspection and he got sub-25 DNF by 1 edge flip. I was like woah, woah. that's world-class! who is this guy? And now I know.

But I generally feel that coming to a thread like this and typing in "who is martin egdal-" instead of typing it in google is kind of ignorant


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 15, 2020)

kubesolver said:


> It's true that he's an absolute top cuber, but somehow it's very easy to be active in online cubing community and not know about him.
> 
> On my first competition (after more than 1 year of being active cuber) I judged his BLD attempt. I had no clue who he was and I was absolutely amazed when he started solving after 10 seconds of inspection and he got sub-25 DNF by 1 edge flip. I was like woah, woah. that's world-class! who is this guy? And now I know.
> 
> But I generally feel that coming to a thread like this and typing in "who is martin egdal-" instead of typing it in google is kind of ignorant


Relatable
You tend to hear about big YT presences or the top solvers in your main event/s more than you do about allrounders.


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 16, 2020)

I never knew about Martin Egdal before the squan WR


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I never knew about Martin Egdal before the squan WR


You need to listen to the Layer by Layer podcast then.


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You need to listen to the Layer by Layer podcast then.


Yeah, I started on like episode 33


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Yeah, I started on like episode 33


You should listen from the start.


----------



## qwr (Oct 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> He is the best all-around cuber on the planet Universe by a landslide.



great but outdated video on all-around cubers





I found out about him when he kept on showing up in these fascinating Cube Roll videos


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Oct 25, 2020)

ohhh


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 25, 2020)

we are reviving this thread again?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Soooo... I said I would try to keep this updated, and that obviously hasn’t happened, but I’m not lying this time. I’m actually going to start doing it. I’ve done a bunch of new stuff recently, including some 3BLD attempts, learning some more algs for various puzzles, and (although this doesn’t really relate to speedsolving) I learned most of Beginner’s Mehta (everything except the CP algs, which I’m working on). I’m going to start officially tracking stuff next week (Monday the 14th to Sunday the 20th).


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Doing M2 *U* M2 U2 M2 *U* M2 is better unless you're a lefty


I don't think this is true


----------



## CrispyCubing (Dec 9, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> I don't think this is true


It is objectively true. If you are doing U/U’ moves with your left hand, doing a U’ followed by a U2 overworks your index finger. U U2 doesn’t overwork your index finger as much if you use good fingertricks.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 9, 2020)

I do the U’, U2 and U’ all with my left, and use my right for all of the M2’s.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I do the U’, U2 and U’ all with my left, and use my right for all of the M2’s.


that is rare for righties


----------



## ProStar (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm left handed, although for cubing I do everything righty. I do my Ms lefty, and Us with my right hand


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm left handed, although for cubing I do everything righty. I do my Ms lefty, and Us with my right hand


I do my MU turning the same way but I am righty(I do everything righty except hitting in baseball)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I do the U’, U2 and U’ all with my left, and use my right for all of the M2’s.


Same.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 9, 2020)

im righty so im not special (
i do M with my left hand and U with my right hand all the time


----------



## Spacey10 (Dec 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I do the U’, U2 and U’ all with my left, and use my right for all of the M2’s.


Lol same! Is there anything wrong? I've been doing it like that since I first did the H perm.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 10, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I do the U’, U2 and U’ all with my left, and use my right for all of the M2’s.





Owen Morrison said:


> Same.





Spacey10 said:


> Lol same! Is there anything wrong? I've been doing it like that since I first did the H perm.





DNF_Cuber said:


> that is rare for righties


Hey, I'm a righty and I do it like that too...
I think it's because when I learnt the H Perm, I had to learn the M move, and to do that, I naturally used my right hand first. And later on when I put it all together I couldn't do the U moves with my right hand so I swapped to left.


----------



## Username: Username: (Dec 10, 2020)

Same, probably should've switched to left early in the beginning, makes the U moves way faster.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Dec 10, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Lol same! Is there anything wrong? I've been doing it like that since I first did the H perm.


There's not anything wrong with it, it's just not OO. However, most people will be faster with U' U2 anyway because that's how they started. In all reality U drag (with left) U2 probably doesn't save that much time.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 21, 2020)

Yeah, you thought I wouldn't update it, but I am. This week I did learn new Ja and V algs, but I didn't meet my other 2 goals. My excuse it that I was pretty busy this week. I will hopefully learn some dot OLLs like I planned to last week.


----------



## Milominx (Dec 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I do the U’, U2 and U’ all with my left, and use my right for all of the M2’s.


Me too i learned to do M and M' with my right hand.


----------

